# Composite cable OK for 1080i Component input?



## TvilleDude (Sep 24, 2009)

Got a new HD box from Comcast a few weeks ago. They no longer include a Component cable, only HDMI which my "older" set doesn't have.

I do have an old 3-wire Composite (Yellow Red White) cable. I connected it to the Y-Pr-Pb (Green Red Blue) Component jacks, and the 1080 pic looks pretty good. The yellow cable is "thicker" so I connected it to the Y jack, after reading that Y carries more bandwidth than Pr or Pb...

Is this setup OK? Would I get a better quality picture if I had a "real" Y-Pr-Pb cable? Or are they pretty much the same thing?

TIA


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It really won't make much difference, if any.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For longer runs yes but for a short run 6' or less I highly doubt it would make any noticeable difference.


----------



## TvilleDude (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's about what I figured. Just wanted to run it past the experts. :R

The cable is only about 4 feet, so I guess I'll let it ride.

1080 really looks great for a 9 year old Mitsu WS-55807. Very minor geometry problems, convergence is pretty good, could maybe be tweaked a tad. Color is fine, red is a little hot, a well known problem. But these can all be adjusted, and I have been studying the service manual, looking for stuff on the web, and playing around a little. Unless something "burns out", this big old box should be good to go for quite a while yet. :yay:

Great site. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions...

Thanks again! :yes:

.


----------

